# Whole home audio.



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if this belongs in this forum but here goes.
I'm looking to install a whole home speaker / audio system.
I do not plan to add the video at this time since I have a dedicated sound system for the television.
Has anyone undertook installing such a system?
I have been looking at a 6 zone system with wall controls for each room that can adjust volume, choose the source etc.
Anything I should be concerned with? I do want a component system so I can add something if I choose at a later date.
One thing I would like is a unit that could record my existing CD collection and make it available on the whole house system.
All I have seen are stand alone units that may not integrate with the whole house audio.
Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Something like a Sonos system?


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Long ago we called those intercoms. They did provide noise in a lot of areas. Only the master station had two speakers. 
I installed a couple of them in new construction homes. Used an 8 pair cable and all of the parts were installed flush in an interior wall. 
Time for some serious WWW time to find someone who makes something you like. My attempts at using wireless for my rear tv speakers was less than satisfactory for me. I am not an audiophile but I do like to hear the music.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Start here:





Monoprice 6-Zone Home Audio Multizone Controller and Amplifier Kit, NO LOGO - Monoprice.com


Distribute and control music and other audio material to up to six stereo speaker zones using this 6‑Zone Home Audio Multizone Controller and Amplifier. This multizone control



www.monoprice.com


----------

